# MWST Pics! Every Shooter in Action!



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

A huge thank you to Teresa (Mrs. TAG) Graham for these pics from the recent Midwest Slingshot Tournament!!

I'll try to go back and caption them later, for now I just wanted to get them posted:


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)




----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)




----------



## Grandpa Grumpy (Apr 21, 2013)

Great photos! Thanks Teresa!!


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)




----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)




----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Great photos! Thanks!


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

awesome pictures of the MWST of 2015...as I am sure all had a grand time there..Thank You for sharing.....

I will be hoping to make the event this next time 2016....yup wearing my bib's...

AKAOldmiser


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

Great pictures. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## truthornothing (May 18, 2015)

Outstanding, thanks for sharing


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

Thank You Teresa, and MJ for posting these photos. It's really nice for those of us that couldn't make it.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

It would be interesting to see names to go with the faces . Some I know and some I don't .


----------



## Mr. P (Feb 1, 2015)

Very cool! What a great time :thumbsup:


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Thank you Teresa!! And MJ for posting.

Great record of all the people, shooting and fun!!


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Loved the picture of MJ hitting the last target, and capturing the target falling.


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

Great pictures!!

Thanks to share

Volp


----------



## truthornothing (May 18, 2015)

Interesting thing I noticed, Latex banding versus theraband, Looks like most prefer the latex


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

HA! I even recognize some of those disreputable characters ... :rofl:

Looks like a great time ... maybe next year ...

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Great pictures, Thanks!


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

LOVE THEM ALL!!!!!!!! Great work!


----------



## fsa46 (Jul 8, 2012)

Great to see all the guys/gals that attended . Really enjoyed the pics, thank for posting them.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

It sure would be great if next year there would be twice as many people at the MWST. Not picking on anyone, but I sure hope TreeFork shows up next year. I have even lowered my standards and hope Charles shows up(-: just kidding, actually I would love to meet this gentleman named Charles. ( mainly so I can meet Zeno) the MWST is a family oriented event, that you have to experience at least once. I can almost guarantee if you bring the family the kids will be shooting before the weekend is up. If nothing else, let the ole man drop and roll at the MWST and drive 60 miles to Indianapolis. Indy has an awesome zoo, the Indianapolis 500 museum, and many other attractions.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Thanks for posting. Loved looking at these photos. Bill Hays is a giant (holy crap!) and Beanflip holds his pouch like he's having a spot of tea, LOL!


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Dayhiker said:


> Thanks for posting. Loved looking at these photos. Bill Hays is a giant (holy crap!) and Beanflip holds his pouch like he's having a spot of tea, LOL!


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CHhvZW37PhI


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

i can literally feel the fun emanating off the pictures. thanks for the sharing of the awesome pics !


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Great photos, it brings us folks that were not fortunate enough to be there, there in spirit .... again great photos, thank you very much.

wll


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Beanflip said:


> Dayhiker said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for posting. Loved looking at these photos. Bill Hays is a giant (holy crap!) and Beanflip holds his pouch like he's having a spot of tea, LOL!


Ha ha! Hey Mike, that should be your signature: "Your pinky. The higher you hold it, the fancier you are!" LOL


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

You are definetly right Dayhiker!!!! Conor is about 4ft tall and when he met Bill he said wow!!!! He is so tall(-: Conor can't wait until next year for the MWST.


----------



## RyanL (May 22, 2014)

treefork said:


> It would be interesting to see names to go with the faces . Some I know and some I don't .












Back Row from Left to Right: Bill Hays, Greg Atterberry, Dick Riley, Dan A.(don't know last name), Randy, Andy Glenn, Jamie Burleigh, Travis(Dan's Son)

Front Row from Left to Right: Tom "Tag" Graham, Me(Ryan), MJ & Jodigirl's daughter(I can't pronounce or spell her name, sorry), MJ, Jodi, Todd "Graywolf" Ransom, Jacob "Mr. P." Pippen, Dwight, Rayshot, Nathan Masters, Mike "Fancy tea drinker, Beanflip", David "Truth" Closson(truthornothing)

The whole event was awesome. Another BIG THANKS! to everyone envoled in putting it together. The wife has already agreed to come with me next year, just not doing a tent this time. Sorry if I got anyones name wrong I put what I could remember/ spell.

EDIT: Not in this picture but are in others were Ghost and I believe his son and nephew? Eitherway, they were awesome people to meet and shoot with as well.


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

RyanJL said:


> treefork said:
> 
> 
> > It would be interesting to see names to go with the faces . Some I know and some I don't .
> ...


 Hey Ryan, how did your wife like her shooter?


----------



## RyanL (May 22, 2014)

Since I've been home we've been trying to plan a birthday party for the kids, it's tomorrow. So, she hasn't tried it yet. At first she looked at me like, "What?!" After I told her the story she was greatful for the generostiy and said she'd try it when we have some free time. The bands are a little stout for her so I'm going to change those. I've done maybe 10 shots out of it and it's not bad, so, I hope she likes it. Plus, I'm still recovering from the band burn on my cheek so I don't think I'm in any condition to try to teach someone how to shoot. 

If anyone is interested in what we're talking about, Mike(Beanflip), Todd(Graywolf) and I were talking late one night at the MWST and I mentioned my wife and her experiance trying to shoot my scout. The frame is a little big for her so it didn't go well and she didn't like it very much. Todd then walked away from us mid conversation and grabbed a poly axiom from his, beautiful might I add, collection he brought and gave it to me to give to her. Very generous of him.


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

How about the hammer grip from Bill?


----------



## truthornothing (May 18, 2015)

Beanflip said:


> How about the hammer grip from Bill?


Hey Mike I got that shooter or yours I told you about in a trade, I like it a lot. I was cracking my golf ball at ten meters after tow shots. It was my first shooter with a pinky hole...It won't be my last, I like the way it locks it all in. So I have Beanflip's beanflip lol


----------



## truthornothing (May 18, 2015)

You did an amazing job on it. It looks totally professionally made.


----------



## RyanL (May 22, 2014)

Beanflip said:


> How about the hammer grip from Bill?


I've only shot that a few time too. I really want to try the arrow rest fork with it but need to buy a target block first. I've been shooting most with the G10 Ranger I grabbed from the prize table. And I've been thinking of ways to finish off the PFS you and I shared.


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

I think this is the best assemblage of tournament photos I've seen yet on the forum...perhaps there were others I missed for I've been a member for only three years or so... Eager to connect some faces I don't know yet with SSF "handles" and real names just out of curiosity. Living in South America and all I won't make any tournaments but it sure looks like a whole big bunch o' fun for those who attend. Hey, isn't that what life's about? Thank you much for taking the pics and posting them. That SSF logo in the background was sure nicely done too. I loved the "Boilermakers Ave" sign. Quite a nice site for the tournament as well...a lot of background work went into this.


----------

